# Schwinn French



## barneyguey (Aug 16, 2018)

Howdy folks! I'm sure you've seen the brand new French head badges for sale all the time on ebay for $15.00 or so. I did find one mid fifties Schwinn with the badge. I don't know what happened to the photos though? I've wondered about the outfit, but can't find anything about them? I got a different version of the badge in the mail yesterday and just noticed something cool. They also had a store in Washington D.C.. Anyone have a photo of a bike with this badge?   Barry

Check it out. Both badges.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone seen another style French badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Tikibar (Aug 24, 2020)

Always intrigued by your mysteries!
Found these two photos on the interwebs.

Also found mentions of a French Cycle Company in local Scranton news papers from 1929 to 1935


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2020)

Tikibar said:


> Always intrigued by your mysteries!
> Found these two photos on the interwebs.
> 
> Also found mentions of a French Cycle Company in local Scranton news papers from 1929 to 1935
> ...



Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2022)

bump


----------

